# Envoi de fichier sur un site en FTP



## ultrabody (7 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

je me suis ouvert un nouveau compte chez free pour faire un site.
ce qui est bizarre, c'est que je ne peux envoyer de fichier en ftp. en effet, j'ai un message d'erreur stipulant que l'accè FTP est refusé.

Quand je me connecte sur le compte free tout semble être bien paramétré.

J'ai déjà un autre compte chez free où je n'ai pas eu ce problème.


Auriez vous une idée de cet incident ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## miaou (7 Septembre 2006)

salut
c'est pour le disque de la freeboxHD ,à "ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr"  ?
tu te connecte avec quoi ?
avec un navigateur , safari ou firefox j'ai le même problème : accès en lecture seulement 
j'y arrive avec un logicien FTP : Captain,transmit , fecth
par contre  avec rbrowser et cyberducck je n'y arrive pas


----------



## richard-deux (7 Septembre 2006)

ultrabody a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je me suis ouvert un nouveau compte chez free pour faire un site.
> ce qui est bizarre, c'est que je ne peux envoyer de fichier en ftp. en effet, j'ai un message d'erreur stipulant que l'accè FTP est refusé.
> ...



_Attention: Depuis le 1er Mai 2004: - Vous pouvez vous connecter via une IP Free directement sur login.free.fr en FTP. - Les comptes Acces gratuit ne peuvent se connecter au ftp uniquement depuis une IP Free._

Peut-être une réponse ici


----------



## ultrabody (9 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> _Attention: Depuis le 1er Mai 2004: - Vous pouvez vous connecter via une IP Free directement sur login.free.fr en FTP. - Les comptes Acces gratuit ne peuvent se connecter au ftp uniquement depuis une IP Free._
> 
> Peut-être une réponse ici



effectivement... j'y arrive bien de chez moi.... peut etre que le compte venait juste d'être créer , et je n'ai pas été assez patient pour l'accè ftp....


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> _Attention: Depuis le 1er Mai 2004: - Vous pouvez vous connecter via une IP Free directement sur login.free.fr en FTP. - Les comptes Acces gratuit ne peuvent se connecter au ftp uniquement depuis une IP Free._
> 
> Peut-être une réponse ici



C'est sur, je suis chez Wanadoo, et j'ai un compte Free free depuis un an (depuis toujours en fait  ), et je me connecte tres bien, depuis un PC, mon Mac :love:, via Fetch ou CyberDuck (mais CyberDuck maintenant)
Par contre, impossible de le monter en FTP (safari, etc)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

je n'arrive pas non plus &#224; me conecter &#224; mon FTP pour uploader mais c'es parce que je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut mettre dans Serveur et chemin d'acc&#232;s. je suis sur free.
Merci d'avance
Mathieu


----------



## miaou (21 Décembre 2006)

tu as le Freebox HD ?

directement c'est : ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr
( du finder tu a bien le disque dur de la freebox ,mais en lecture seulement )

ou par un logiciel FTP :
serveur : hd1.freebox.fr
nom: freebox
le mot de passe c'est toi qui l'a choisi 

mais il d'abord configurer FTP  sur la freebox HD  . tu l'a fait ?

touche" freebox " pour avoir les univers
univers/configuration/FTP. 
et l&#224; tu a tout d'indiqu&#233;....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

je suis pas sur free box, je suis au lyc&#233;e en fait. c'est la ligne serveur dans cyberduck qui me pose probl&#232;me en fait, je sais pas quoi y &#233;crire


----------



## da capo (21 Décembre 2006)

ftpperso.free.fr


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

merci beaucoup &#231;a marche du tonnerre 
A+
Mathieu

http://mathieu.coldebella.free.fr/


----------



## TheAqualung (22 Janvier 2007)

Salut, je me permets de remonter ce topic à la surface, car je rencontre des problèmes de connexion à mon ftp.
Je ne suis pas abonné chez free, j'ai juste un compte.
Que ce soit avec Cyberduck, ou Captain Ftp, la réponse est la mm, accès refusé.
Je suis sûr de mon mot de passe et de mon login, car je m'en sers au boulot sur PC avec Filezilla, et ça fonctionne.
J'ai autorisé les échanges FTP dans les pref. système et... rien 

Alors, je m'interroge....


----------



## flotow (22 Janvier 2007)

et par le terminal, en mode verbose? pour voir :rateau:?


----------



## ultrabody (22 Janvier 2007)

je crois que le ftp chez free fonctionne uniquement si nous avons une connexion free.


----------



## lichie (23 Janvier 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> je crois que le ftp chez free fonctionne uniquement si nous avons une connexion free.



Non, en tout cas ce n'était pas le cas il y a 2 ans : j'utilisais fréquemment le FTP d'un ami chez free et j'étais chez wanadoo. 
et vie pomme + K et l'adresse du FTP dans la barre d'adresse ?  
Ou via Rbrowser lite ?


----------



## ultrabody (23 Janvier 2007)

je testerai de chez moi dans la semaine, je confirmerai.


----------



## flotow (23 Janvier 2007)

tout depend l'age de ton compte (ancienneté )


----------



## TheAqualung (23 Janvier 2007)

Salut, en ce qui concerne le Terminal, je voudrais éviter...
Mon compte chez Free n'est pas vieux, mais il fonctionne parfaitement depuis un PC. ( ça me fait mal de le reconnaitre ).
De plus les messages d'erreur concernent mon pseudo et / ou mon mot de passe.
Alors, si l'erreur est humaine, je ne me suis pas planté 50 fois de suite...:rateau:


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2007)

dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de r&#233;seau (le dernier onglet il me semble) est-ce que la case correspondant &#224; ftp passif est coch&#233;e ?


----------



## TheAqualung (23 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> dans les préférences de réseau (le dernier onglet il me semble) est-ce que la case correspondant à ftp passif est cochée ?



Je ne suis malheureusement pas à côté de mon poste.
Réponse ce soir.
Mais je me souviens avoir modifié qqc dans les préférences système.


----------



## TheAqualung (23 Janvier 2007)

Alors,
dans le menu Partage des Préférences système, l'accès FTP est bien activé.


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2007)

non, pas &#231;a.

Dans l'onglet *proxys* du panneau de pr&#233;f&#233;rence *R&#233;seau*, il y a une case &#224; cocher "*Utiliser le mode FTP Passif*"

Ce que tu as activ&#233;, c'est la possibilit&#233; d'&#234;tre toi-m&#234;me serveur ftp.


----------

